# Here's list for our Lefty friends to lie about......



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

100 Mistakes, Missteps, and Misstatements in Biden's First 100 Days


From repealing the Mexico City Policy to refusing to prosecute rioters.



patriotpost.us


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

The potus is not much more than a quack...its gotta stop!
Theres a TREMENDOUS amount of conservatives that didnt vote in this last election...please to ALL...put the word out...VOTE!!!
Vote in all from your local represenatives to the top...dont just throw your hands up n say its too late!!!


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Lol, I could not bear to watch Biden's latest public address. Later read the headline that Trump was responsible for the Border Crisis. I could not believe my eyes after reading the article. So is this really how utterly stupid and Naive the liberals really are? One thing I notice about every single Liberal and that is, if they make a comment and you ask for a fact or even want to point out a fact they totally refuse to discus it. It is easy to see they just do not have any facts. If a riot is mentioned, they just always will refer to the DC protest and ask them about the 160 riots in 2020 and they just shut up. Or ask them about the DC Riot in May of 2020 where the torched the city from all over. Even video's or Pictures of that riot and they just turn the other way. STUPID, FOOLS.


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol, I could not bear to watch Biden's latest public address. Later read the headline that Trump was responsible for the Border Crisis. I could not believe my eyes after reading the article. So is this really how utterly stupid and Naive the liberals really are? One thing I notice about every single Liberal and that is, if they make a comment and you ask for a fact or even want to point out a fact they totally refuse to discus it. It is easy to see they just do not have any facts. If a riot is mentioned, they just always will refer to the DC protest and ask them about the 160 riots in 2020 and they just shut up. Or ask them about the DC Riot in May of 2020 where the torched the city from all over. Even video's or Pictures of that riot and they just turn the other way. STUPID, FOOLS.


When i see stuff like this...i wanna just cry with anger! Its really hard to fathom that there are so many dam dum people that beleive it! That is just sad


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

It is clear that Obama is leading the Liberal Party. And it is clear that they have launched a Marxist takeover. It will distroy the US and cost millions of lives. Biden just approved a Billion Dollars to advance the Critical Culture Theory into our Schools. They want their Govt. now to invade young minds.Control the schools This is right out of the Marxist Playbook. Marx called it Critical Theory. They just added Race into the mix. And it is obvious they now Support one of our most serious enemies, IRAN. This is Trade Mark Obama. And only a fool cannot see how they knew exactly what was going to happen at the Mexican border well before it did happen. It is all part of their plan. There will be a time in America's future that we will have to engage them in Warfare. I am afraid it is getting closer to that all the time. They must be stopped at all cost to preserve the Union.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Hey, Use the term "lefty" correctly. Here I thought you were going to give some tips for people like me who shoot with their left hand, Don't ruin the use of a good word bye using it in a political sense. Too many good words have been ruined by giving the word meanings other than there original intent.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Donel said:


> Hey, Use the term "lefty" correctly. Here I thought you were going to give some tips for people like me who shoot with their left hand, Don't ruin the use of a good word bye using it in a political sense. Too many good words have been ruined by giving the word meanings other than there original intent.


How about commie, socialist, libby, hypocrite, or vote buyer? You guys with right hand brains sure are sensitive!


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Hey Goldwing,
Two examples:


had a gay old time-Used to mean -had some fun with my friends- now means - had sex with someone of my own sex
Woke up at 7o'clock - used to mean- stopped sleeping and got out of bed at 7 o'clock - New means - At 7 o'clock I realized I was a racist and a white supremacist


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Did you pray to God and ask Forgiveness for being White?


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Did you pray to God and ask Forgiveness for being White?


Nope!....but i do pray to god...he gets rid pf this disease that decimating the quality of life we basically had for years...with the few glitches.


----------

